# TDU2 Online aber wie?



## alex1028 (16. April 2011)

Hi leute ich hab da so ein problem und ich kappiers einfach nich.
Ich möchte mir einen club kaufen aber es heißt dauernd ich bin nicht online hat es was damit zu tun dass es bevor man dass spiel startet der launcher einen sagt wie die NAT ist???
Auch multiplayer rennen kann ich nicht fahren liegt es an meinem i net 500-1000 kb/s???


----------



## Sugar70 (16. April 2011)

Hast due das Spiel gekauft? 
Benutzt du einen No DVD Crack?

Gruß


----------



## Clawhammer (16. April 2011)

Sugar70 schrieb:


> Hast due das Spiel gekauft?
> Benutzt du einen No DVD Crack?
> 
> Gruß



Ich hab das game in Original und dazu braucht man keine CD^^

back to Topic

Was sagt der Launcher dir fürn "NAT Typ" an?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. April 2011)

So wie ich das noch weiß, hat Atari den Club deaktiviert, weil der Bugs verursacht.


----------



## alex1028 (18. April 2011)

Das Spiel ist original aber es läuft trotzdem ohne cd^^
der NAT typ ist meist (Strict:UdpBlocked) oder (Moderate:RestrictedCone)


----------



## Clawhammer (18. April 2011)

alex1028 schrieb:


> der NAT typ ist meist (Strict:UdpBlocked) oder (Moderate:RestrictedCone)



Dann solltest du bei deiner Firewall oder gegebenfalls die Ports für das spiel freischalten.

Info's darüber bekommst du auf der Website

EDIT: Link -> http://forums.testdriveunlimited2.com/showthread.php?t=12934

TCP/UDP 8889 (TDU2 game port)
TCP/UDP 3478 (UpLauncher STUN tests port)


----------



## alex1028 (20. April 2011)

ich kenne mich leider überhaupt nicht aus mit dem zeugs jetzt ist die NAT: PortRestrictedCone


----------

